# Solved: Problems with IE blocking the webpage from running activex controls and scrip



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am trying to load my college physiology labs and the computer will not let me open any of them. A couple of the warnings I get are:
1. To help protect your security, Internet Explorer has restricted this webpage from running scripts or ActiveX controls that could access your computer. Click here for options.
2. An add-on for this website failed to run. Check the security settings in Internet options for potential conflicts. 
I have gone through and tried to change my security settings in my tools and nothing changes. Every time I get the first warning I click to allow them to run and then I get a small box that asks me if I want to run the scripts and I click yes and it comes back 3 more times. I always click yes and after the 4th time it finishes opening the window and I get a blank page that says done at the bottom. I am so frustrated and I am running out of time. Classes have already begun and I am getting farther and farther behind. I have no idea how to get the add-on and I trust the site and everything. I just can't seem to get anywhere with it. Can somebody help me please?
I also get a pop-up when I start my computer that says something could not open because one or more activeX controls were not able to run. I also wanted to add that the disc I am trying to run is physio-EX version 8, laboratory simulations in Physiology and it comes from pearson education.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I assume this is Vista or W7

open IE/tools/options/advanced
scroll down to security & makle sure allow content from cds & files is allowed to run 
see attached screenshot


----------



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am running XP with sp3. I went through and made the changes and after restart I went back in and I didn't get any of the script warnings. It was all going well until I opened the page with the experiments and then it kept flickering and "downloading" kept popping up in the bottom bar. I thought it would go away but it just kept doing that. I wouldn't let me go into tools or close the window or anything at all. I finally just rebooted and changed the settings back to default. The box marked allow cds was already checked so the only thing I changed was allow files. Maybe there is something wrong with the computer. I was just emailed that my name is not appropriate for these discussions so I have to figure out how to change it. It is my 2 year old sons nickname and I didn't think it was offensive. I Don't know if it will let me back into this thread or not but I hope so because I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here it is:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:01:41 AM, on 1/26/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinService.exe
C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinRouterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop\DesktopWeather.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinSetup.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SCServer\SCServer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.searchalot.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Toolbar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstaLAN] "C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinRouterMonitor.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-unins...UZMKzktRjEwTSs1LUIy"&"prod=90"&"ver=10.0.1152
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW6] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Startup: PMB Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} - http://supportcenter.rr.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1242771398671
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {A526A2C7-723E-4081-BF70-A7A9913E8C4A} (LogData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {A52FBD2B-7AB3-4F6B-90E3-91C772C5D00F} (WoF Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v57/wof/wof.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: AffinegyService - Affinegy, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinService.exe
O23 - Service: Application Updater - Spigot, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 12187 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Run HijackThis again.

Select *Do a system scan only*.

Put a check mark on:

R3 - URLSearchHook: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll

O2 - BHO: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Dealio Toolbar - {01398B87-61AF-4FFB-9AB5-1A1C5FB39A9C} - C:\Program Files\Dealio Toolbar\IE\4.1\dealioToolbarIE.dll

Click *Fix checked*.

===================================================================

Also uninstall *SearchSettings *from "Add or remove programs". It's foistware/adware.

===================================================================

Try the following as a possible temporary solution until we can find something permanent:
Open Internet Explorer.
Click Tools > Internet Options.
Click the Security tab, and then click Custom level.
Do one or both of the following:
To turn off the Information bar for ActiveX controls, scroll to the ActiveX controls and plug-ins section of the list, and then, under Automatic prompting for ActiveX controls, click Enable.
To turn off the Information bar for file downloads, scroll to the Downloads section of the list, and then, under Automatic prompting for file downloads, click Enable.

Click OK, click Yes to confirm that you want to make the change, and then click OK again.
===================================================================

Ever tried another browser, like Firefox?


----------



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

I did everything except for uninstall searchsettings from "add or remove programs". I can't find it on the list. I am going to try to run the disc and open one of the experiments again now and see what happens. I normally do run firefox but I installed IE8 just to see if that would help me with the program. I will use firefox from now on.


----------



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

The program on the disc opens with internet explorer. I just tried to run it again after I made the changes with the exception of removing searchsettings and the same thing that was originally happening happened again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

SearchSettings is related to the Dealio Toolbar. Look for *Dealio* in your "Add or remove programs" and uninstall it.

Have you ever been able to run *physio-EX *on that computer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you read the following pages for instructions?

http://247pearsoned.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/7305

http://247pearsoned.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/241/related/1


----------



## raquelyeo123 (Jan 26, 2011)

I did everything that it said to do on both of those links and I also uninstalled IE8. I restarted the computer but this time when I went into my computer I clicked on the physio-EX disc to open it but before I opened the "start here" tab I right clicked on it and chose "open with" and then I had to browse to find firefox but when I did that it opened the lab correctly. I can't thank you enough for all the help. You are very good at what you do here. The tech support guy for pearson didn't even give me those links or tell me to use firefox. Thank you again for all of your time and help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you got it fixed!


----------

